# Rabbits at Ceasers Creek



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Was thinking of taking my son out to Ceasers creek this weekend for some rabbit hunting. Has anyone rabbit hunted this before? Don't have any dogs just kicking brush.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Very hard to rabbit hunt. I have dogs and its still tought with them. Springvalley isnt much better. There are alot of holes around and you have to be ultra quick if you see one.


----------

